# المنتديات الأردنية > المنتدى العسكري الاردني >  قانون خدمة الضباط العسكري

## دموع الغصون

*

قانون خدمة الضباط




الفصل الأول
التعارف
المادة (1)

يسمى هذا القانون(قانون خدمة الضباط في القوات المسلحة الأردنية لسنة 1966) ويعمل به من تاريخ الفصل نشره في الجريدة الرسمي


المادة (2)

يكون للكلمات والعبارات التالية المعاني المخصصة لها أدناه ما لم تدل القرينة على خلاف ذلك:-
أ- المملكة
المملكة الأردنية الهاشمية.
ب- القوات المسلحة الأردنية
تشتمل على جميع التشكيلات والوحدات البرية والبحرية والجوية والحرس الوطني والقوات الاحتياطية والقوات الأخرى التي تقضي الضرورة إنشاءها والتي ترتبط بوزارة الدفاع.
ج- رئيس هيئة الأركان المشتركة
الضابط الذي يعين بإرادة ملكية سامية للقيام بمهام قيادة القوات المسلحة الأردنية.
د- مدير شؤون الضباط
الضابط المسئول الذي يعنى بكافة شؤون الضباط من حيث التعيين و الترفيع والنقل وإنهاء الخدمة والأوسمة والثناء وغير ذلك فيما يتصل بشؤونهم.
هـ- مدير الخدمات الطبية الملكية
هو الضابط الطبيب المعين للإشراف على إدارة الخدمات الطبية الملكية.
و- الضابط
كل من كان حائزا على رتبة ضابط بإرادة ملكية سامية ذكرا كان أو أنثى.
ز- تلميذ عسكري
كل فرد انتخب للالتحاق بالكلية الحربية الملكية أو أي معهد عسكري أو فني آخر معترف به لتأهيله للخدمة كضابط في القوات المسلحة.
ح- الضابط الفني
هو الضابط الحائز على شهادة جامعية أو دبلوم أو شهادة تخصص مهنية في مجال عمله معترف بها.
ط- اللجنة الطبية
أية لجنة طبية عسكرية يعينها مدير الخدمات الطبية الملكية.
ي- اللجنة الطبية العليا
هي اللجنة الطبية العليا المشكلة بوزارة الصحة.
ك- الطبيب
الطبيب العسكري


الفصل الثاني
لجان الضباط
أولاً - تشكيلها

المادة (3)
أ- تشكل لجنة الضباط في القيادة العامة للقوات المسلحة الأردنية على النحو التالي:-
- رئيس هيئة الأركان المشتركة رئيساً
- رئيس أركان القوات البرية الملكية عضواً
- مساعدو رئيس هيئة الأركان أعضاء
- رئيس أركان سلاح الجو الملكي الأردني عضواً
- مساعد ورئيس الأركان أعضاء
- المفتش العام للقوات المسلحة الأردنية عضواً
- قادة الفرق أعضاء
- مدير شؤون الضباط عضواً وأمينا لسر اللجنة
ب- تمارس هذه اللجنة الصلاحيات المخولة للجنة الضباط العليا ولجنة الضباط المنصوص عليها في القانون الأصلي ويستعاض عنها في عبارتي ( لجنة الضباط العليا ) و (لجان الضباط ) حيثما وردت في هذا القانون بعبارة ( لجنة الضباط ).

المادة (4)
للجنة الضباط أن تستدعي قائد السلاح أو الخدمة المختص أو من يماثلها في القوات الأخرى عند النظر في أمر ضابط تحت قيادته للاسترشاد بمعلوماته عنه.
المادة (5)
تجتمع اللجنة بدعوة من رئيسها أو وكيله مرة واحدة شهريا على الأقل ولا يكون انعقاد اللجنة قانونيا إلا بحضور الأغلبية المطلقة لأعضائها وتؤخذ القرارات بأغلبية أصوات الحاضرين وعند تساوي الأصوات يرجح رأي الجانب الذي فيه الرئيس.
المادة (6)
إذا عرضت على اللجنة مسألة تخص احد أعضائها وجب عليه إن ينسحب منها عند النظر بها وتعتبر مداولات وقرارات اللجنة مكتومة ولا يجوز بأي حال إعلان إي قرار من قراراتها إلا بعد التصديق عليه من الجهات المختصة ونشره.

ثانياً - الاختصاصات
المادة (7)
تختص لجنة الضباط بنظر المسائل التالية التي تتعلق برتبة ملازم فما فوق:-
1- بدء تعيين الضباط في القوات المسلحة.
2- الاستقالة من الخدمة.
3- الإحالة على التقاعد.
4- الاستغناء عن الخدمة.
5- استدعاء الضباط المتقاعدين وضباط التعزيز والأشخاص المكلفين للخدمة العاملة وكذلك ترفيعاتهم أو إنهاء خدماتهم في القوات المسلحة.
6- التوصية بالترفيع حتى رتبة عميد.
7- الاعارة والانتداب والوكالة حسب التشاريع المعمول بها.
8- نقل الضباط من القوات المسلحة إلى قوات أخرى.
9- تعيين الضباط في مناصب القيادة وأركان الدرجة الأولى والوظائف الرئيسية الأخرى.
10- نقل الضباط من سلاح أو خدمة إلى سلاح أو خدمة أخرى.
11- تعيين الملحقين العسكريين ومساعديهم.
12- تحديد الاقدمية أو ردها.
13- اختيار الضباط الموصى بهم للدراسة بكليات الأركان في الخارج أو لاية دراسات أخرى.
14- الاعمال التي يحيلها عليها رئيس هيئة الأركان المشتركة أو من ينيبه للنظر أو البت فيها.

ثالثاً - الاجراءات
المادة (8)
تكون قرارات لجنة الضباط نافذة بعد تصديقها من قبل المراجع المختصة.

المادة (9)
أ- لا يجوز للجنة الضباط الاستغناء عن خدمات الضابط أو احالته على التقاعد تأديبيا إلا بعد اخطاره بما هو منسوب اليه ومواجهته بعد خمسة عشر يوما على الأقل لسماع اوجه دفاعه ويحق للجنة منحه اجلا لتقديم دفاعه كتابة.
ب- يجوز للجنة اصدار قرارها في غيابه إذا طلب منه الحضور ولم يحضر دون عذر مقبول.

المادة (10)
إذا عزمت اللجنة على تخطي الضابط في الترفيع فعليها إن تتبع بشأنه الاجراءات الواردة في
المادة (9) ويجوز للجنه الضباط ارجاء ترفيعه للاسباب التي توضحها في قراراتها على إن تبت في قضيته خلال شهرين من تاريخ الارجاء.

المادة (11)
تصدر اللجنة قراراتها بشأن الضباط على ضوء التقارير المودعة في ملفاتهم ومن الاوراق الرسمية الأخرى بالاضافة لمراعاة أحكام المادة الرابعة من هذا القانون.
المادة (12)
تنشر القرارات المتعلقة بشؤون وخدمة الضباط بأوامر الجزء الثاني للضباط ويعتبر هذا النشر اعلانا قانونياً.


الفصل الثالث
التعيين


المادة (13)
أ- يعين الضباط بارادة ملكية سامية بتنسيب من رئيس هيئة الأركان المشتركة وموافقة وزير الدفاع وذلك بالاستناد لقرارات لجنة الضباط المختصة.
ب- لا يعين ضابط في القوات المسلحة الاردنية إلا من كان حائزا على الشروط التالية:-
1- إن يكون اردني الجنسية
2- إن يكون قد اكمل السابعة عشرة من عمره ويثبت ذلك بشهادة ميلاده واما في الاحوال التي لا يتيسر فيها الحصول على شهادة الميلاد يقدر عمره من قبل اللجنة الطبية ، واذا كان يوم الولادة غير معروف اعتبر من مواليد اليوم الاول من شهر كانون الثاني من سنة ولادته ولا يقبل إي تصحيح مهما كان سببه أو نوعه يتعلق بسن الضابط بعد صدور قرار التعيين إلا إذا اقيمت دعوى التصحيح امام المحكمة المختصة على مدير شؤون الضباط أو من ينيبه وعلى المدعي العام والطبيب (أو موظف النفوس المختص) بالاضافة لوظيفتهم واكتسب الحكم الدرجة القطعية.
3- إن يكون ذا لياقة شخصية أن يكون سالما من الامراض المعدية والعاهات البدنية والعقلية التي تمنعه من القيام بواجباته وأن يجتاز فحصا طبيا شاملا حسب تعليمات اللجان الطبية الحكومية المعدلة لسنة 1962 أو ما يقوم مقامها.
4- إن لا يقل طول الضابط عن( 165 ) سم ويستثنى من ذلك حملة الشهادات الجامعية ممن تحتاج اليهم القوات المسلحة الاردنية فيجوز قبول من لا يقل طوله منهم عن (160) سم واما الضابطه فيشترط إن لا يقل طولها عن (150) سم 0و يكون الوزن في جميع الاحوال وفقا لما تقرره اللجان الطبية المختصة على إن تراعي في ذلك السن والطول.
5- إن يكون حسن السلوك والسمعة متمتعا بالاهلية المدنية . وغير محكوم بجناية أو جنحة مخلة بالشرف كالسرقة والاحتيال والاختلاس والتزوير والرشوة وسوء الائتمان والشهادة الكاذبة واي جريمة أخرى تمس الاخلاق العامة.
6- إن يكون غير منتم لاي حزب سياسي.
7- إن لا يكون قد طرد من الخدمة العسكرية أو الكلية الحربية الملكية لاي سبب من الاسباب .
8- إن يكون حائزا على شهادة الدراسة الثانوية الاردنية (التوجيهي) أو ما يعادلها من الشهادات المعترف بها من قبل وزارة التربية و التعليم.
9- يجوز منح رتبة ضابط لغير الاردنيين بتنسيب من رئيس هيئة الأركان المشتركة أو من ينيبه بموجب عقود لمن تحتاج القوات المسلحةإلى خدماته بعقود خاصة مع مراعاة احكام الفقرة (أ) من هذه المادة

المادة (14)
لا تمنح رتبة ضابط إلا لمن يتوفر فيه احد الشروط التالية:-
أ- إذا تخرج من الكلية الحربية الملكية أو من مؤسسة عسكرية اردنية تنشأ لهذه الغاية أو من إي كلية عسكرية اجنبية معترف بها.
ب- إذا كان ذا مهنة فنية يحتاج الجيش إلى خدماته.
ج- إذا كان من وكيلاً حائز على الشروط التالية:-
1- إن يكون ذا كفاءة وتتوفر في الشروط المنصوص عليها في البنود ( 1-7 ) من الفقرة (ب) من المادة (13 ) من هذا القانون.
2- إن يكون حائز على شهادة الثالث اعدادي أو ما يعادلها.
3- إن يكون قد اجتاز فحص الترفيع المقرر لرتبة ملازم وفحص الاختصاص وانهى الدورة التاسيسية المقررة بنجاح.
4- إن لا يزيد تصنيفه الطبي عن الدرجة الثالثة وذلك بموجب فحص طبي يجري له من قبل اللجنة الطبية قبل الترفيع.
5- إن يكون قد امضى في رتبة وكيل ثلاث سنوات على الأقل.
6- إن يكون عمره وقت الترفيع لا يزيد عن خمس وثلاثين سنة إذا كان مسلحاً و تسع وثلاثين سنة إذا كان ذا مهنة فنية.
د- إذا كان وكيل اول وحائزاً على الشروط التالية:-
1-إن يكون ذا كفاءة وتتوفر في الشروط المنصوص عليها في البنود 1-7 من الفقرة (ب) من المادة 13 من هذا القانون.
2-إن يكون قد اجتاز فحص الترفيع المقرر لرتبة ملازم وفحص الاختصاص وانهى الدورة التاسيسية المقررة بنجاح.
3- إن لا يزيد تصنيفه الطبي عن الدرجة الثالثة وذلك بموجب فحص طبي يجري له من قبل اللجنة الطبية قبل الترفيع .
4- إن يكون قد امضى في رتبة وكيل اول مدة لا تقل عن ثلاث سنوات.
5- إن لا يزيد عمره وقت الترفيع عن خمس واربعين سنة.

المادة (15)
يجوز لرئيس هيئة الأركان المشتركة أو من ينيبه استخدام مدنيين من ذوي المهن التي تحتاجها القوات المسلحة كما يلي:-
أ-خاضعة للتقاعد حسب قانون التقاعد المدني.
ب- مستخدمون غير مصنفين (برواتب مقطوعة) ويعملون بموجب عقود وتطبق عليهم الشروط الواردة في عقود استخدامهم .
ج- مستخدمون غير مصنفين (برواتب مقطوعة) غير مرتبطين بأية عقود وتطبق عليهم الحالات الواردة في قوانين العمل المعمول بها في المملكة.
د- يجوز تعيين مستخدمين غير اردنيين بعقود إذا تعذر وجود اردنيين تتوفر فيهم الكفاءة الفنية والاختصاص المطلوب.
هـ- المستخدمون بموجب الفقرة (أ و ب و جـ و د ) من هذه المادة يخضعون لاحكام قانون العقوبات العسكري أو إي قانون جزائي آخر معمول به وكذلك جميع القوانين والانظمة والتعليمات المعمول بها في القوات المسلحة.

الفصل الرابع
الرتب والرواتب والعلاوات

المادة (16)
أ- تكون الرتب العسكرية للضباط كالتالي:-
ملازم
ملازم اول
نقيب
رائد
مقدم
عقيد
عميد
لواء
فريق
فريق اول
مشير
فيما عدا فريق اول ومشير تضاف كلمة (طيار) إلى اسم الرتبة بالنسبة للضباط الطيارين وكلمة
(بحري) إلى اسم الرتبة بالنسبة للضباط البحريين.
ب- لرئيس هيئة الأركان المشتركة إن يحدث في ملاك القوات المسلحة الاردنية درجات ذات صفة مدنية للرتب العسكرية من حيث الراتب والعلاوات وان يحول اليها الضباط من مختلف الصنوف ممن انهوا المدة المقررة للترفيع من رتبة ملازم فما فوق إلى رتبة اعلى ، على إن يتم التحويل بموافقة الضابط ويقترن بالارادة الملكية السامية .
جـ- تحدد احكام واجراءات التحويل بمقتضى احكام الفقرة (أ) من هذه المادة وحقوق وواجبات الضباط الذين يتم تحويلهم بما في ذلك شروط ترفيعهم - والعلاوات التي يستحقونها بانظمة يصدرها مجلس الوزراء وفي جميع الاحوال تسري عليهم القوانين والانظمة والتعليمات الخاصة بالقوات المسلحة الاردنية , وتخضع خدماتهم في الدرجات ذات الصفة المدنية التي حولوا اليها لاحكام قانون التقاعد العسكري المعمول به .

المادة (17)
لرئيس هيئة الأركان المشتركة أو من ينيبه تنسيب أنظمة العلاوات اللازمة واصدارها بعد موافقة السلطات المختصة

المادة (18)
كل ضابط اجتاز دورة كلية الأركان الاردنية أو اية كلية اركان اجنبية معترف بها وحاز على لقب ركن يمنح علاوة شهرية مقدارها (15) خمسة عشر ديناراً.

المادة (19)
يجري تعيين الرواتب والعلاوات وعلاوات غلاء المعيشة والزيادات السنوية للضباط في القوات المسلحة الاردنية بموجب انظمة تصدر لهذه الغاية من قبل مجلس الوزراء وتسري احكام هذه الانظمة على ضباط الامن العام وضباط المخابرات العامة وذلك على الرغم مما ورد في إي تشريع اخر.

الفصل الخامس
التصنيف

المادة (20)
يصنف الضباط بعد التحاقهم بالوحدات المنقولين اليها ونجاحهم في فحوص الاختصاص للاسلحة والخدمات التالية باستثناء الضباط الفنيين بالنسبة للسلاح أو الخدمة المقرر استخدامهم فيها:-
1- المشاة
2- الدروع
3- المدفعيه
4- الهندسه
5- اللاسلكي
6- الجو
7- البحرية
8- المظليين
9- التموين
10- الخدمات
11- هندسة الكهرباء والميكانيك
12- الاشغال
13- الاداره
14- المستودعات
15- المحاسبه
16- الحقوقيين
17- الافتاء
18- الموسيقى
19- الثقافه
20- الرياضه
21- المترجمين
22- التصوير
23- الرسامين والمساحين والطبوغرافيين.

المادة (21)
لا ينقل أي ضابط من سلاح أو خدمة إلا بعد إن يجتاز فحص الاختصاص في السلاح الذي سينقل اليه أو الخدمة التي سينقل اليها ، وان يكون قد انهى الدورة المقررة له بنجاح ويشترط في جميع حالات النقل إن يتوفر الشاغر في الموازنة.

الفصل الخامس
الاقدمية

المادة (22)
تنظم سجلات عامه بأقدمية الضباط لكل سلاح أو خدمة في القوات المسلحة الاردنية يبين فيها أقدمية كل رتبه ضمن ذلك السلاح أو الخدمة حتى رتبة عميد.

المادة (23)
تعتبر الاقدمية من تاريخ التعيين أو الترفيع إلى تلك الرتبة حسب ترتيب التخرج

المادة (24)
إذا تساوى تاريخ تعيين ضباط لاول مرة فيعتبر الاقدم رقما منهم هو الاقدم على إن يراعى في ذلك الاقدم تخرجا على الاحدث والاكثر كفاءة علمية وأهلية.

المادة (25)
إذا تساوى ضابطان فأكثر في تاريخ نيل الرتبة فيرجع إلى تاريخ الرتبة السابقة لكل منهم وهكذا حتى إذا اتحدت الاقدمية في جميع الرتب السابقة يرجع إلى أقدمية التعيين وفي جميع الحالات تدخل في الاعتبار أية أقدمية خاصة يكون قد اكتسبها الضابط وترتب عليها تقديمه أو تأخيره في الاقدمية

المادة (26)
إذا نقل ضابط من سلاح أو خدمة أخرى فيعتبر قدمه من السلاح أو الخدمة المنقول اليها من تاريخ نيل رتبته الحالية.


المادة (27)
أ‌- في حالة تنزيل رتبة الضابط يصبح ترتيب اقدميته على اساس مدة خدمته السابقة في الرتبة التي نزل اليها فان لم تكن له خدمة سابقة فيها اعتبرت له مدة سنتين اقدمية فيها ، ولا يجوز النظر في ترفيع الضابط المذكور قبل انقضاء سنة واحدة من تنزيل رتبته إذا لم يرد في قرار الحكم ما يخالف ذلك.
ب‌- تنزيل الرتبة يعني وضع الضابط في أعلى مربوط راتب الرتبة التي نزل اليها.

المادة (28) بصرف النظر عما ورد في هذا الفصل تطبق احكام الفصل السادس عشر على الحالات الواردة فيه عند حساب الاقدمية.

الفصل السابع

واجبات وسلوك الضباط والاجراءات التأديبية

أولا - الواجبات

المادة (29)
يجب على الضابط:-
أ- أن يؤدي العمل المنوط به بدقة وأمانة ونشاط وأن ينجز الاعمال المطلوبة منه على أكمل وجه وفي أقصر وقت. وأن يخصص جميع أوقاته لاداء واجباته الرسمية.ويعتبر تحت الطلب للعمل في أي وقت ولرئيس هيئة الأركان المشتركة استخدمه في إي جهة سواء داخل المملكة أو خارجها وتعتبر اصابته ووفاته اثناء ذهابه بالاجازة الرسمية والعودة منها وكانها اصابة اثناء القيام بالوظيفة.
ب- إن ينفذ الاوامر والتعليمات العسكرية التي يصدرها اليه رؤساؤه.
ج- إن يحافط على مصالح الجيش والدولة وان لا يتقاعس أو يتهاون في اداء الواجبات الموكولة إليه وان يحول دون الوقوع في اية مخالفة أو خرق للقوانين والانظمة المعمول بها أو أي اهمال في تطبيقها.
د- إن يتصرف في ادب وكياسة في صلاته برؤسائه وزملائه ومرؤوسيه وفي معاملاته لافراد الجمهور وان يحافظ في جميع الاوقات على شرف الخدمة العسكرية وحسن سمعتها.
هـ-إن يكون مثلا أعلى للمحافظة على الضبط والربط العسكري وحسن السلوك والهندام.

ثانياً - المحظورات:

المادة (30)
يحظر على الضابط: -
أ- ترك الوظيفة أو التوقف عنها لاي سبب من الاسباب دون تصريح رسمي من رئيسه.
ب- نقل اية معلومات رسمية لنشرها بالصحف دون موافقة المراجع المختصة كما يحظر على الضابط بعد تركه الخدمة افشاء أو نشر اية معلومات رسمية اكتسبها اثناء وجوده بالخدمة إلا بأذن خاص من المراجع المختصة.
ج- إن ينتمي إلى إي حزب من الأحزاب السياسية وان يتشيع له وان يشترك في اية مظاهرات أو إضرابات أو اجتماعات حزبية أو سياسية أو اية دعايات انتخابية وان يعقد اجتماعات لانتقاد أعمال الجيش أو الحكومة السياسة أو إن يشترك بأية صورة من الصور في اجراءات تهدف إلى الغايات المذكورة أو إلى اية هيئة أو نادي سواء كانت خيرية أو ادبية أو رياضية أو اجتماعية دون موافقة المراجع المختصة.
د- إن يكو محرراً لمطبوعة دورية أو إن يكون مشتركاً مباشرة أو غير مباشرة في ادارتها بأستثناء المجلات العسكرية إلا بموافقة رئيس هيئة الأركان المشتركة.
هـ- إن يوزع أية مطبوعات سياسية أو غير سياسية وان يوقع عرائض أو رسائل من شأنها النيل من سمعة الحكومة أو الجيش.
و- إن يحتفظ لنفسه بأية وثيقة أو ورقة أو مخابرة من الوثائق أو الاورراق والمخابرات الرسمية المحظور الاحتفاظ بها.
ز- إن يفضي بمعلومات أو ايضاحات عن المسائل والامور العسكرية التي ينبغي إن تظل سرية بطبيعتها أو صدرت بشأن سريتها تعليمات خاصة .
ح- تعاطي التجارة أو الصناعة أو الاشتراك بصفقات تجارية باسمه أو بأسماء أخرى أو القيام بالمضاربات على كافة انواعها أو تولي اعمال مالية مباشرة أو غير مباشرة أو الاشتراك فيها أو الارتباط بعلاقات مع اية شركة أو القيام بأي عمل آخر يتعارض مع عمله الرسمي أو يؤثر باية حال من الاحوال على قيامه بواجباته العسكرية ولا تنطبق احكام هذه الفقرة على شراء اسهم في الشركات المساهمة وفي جميع الاحوال المشكوك في انطباق احكام هذه الفقرة عليها يجب على الضابط إن يرفع الامر بواسطة مرجعه إلى مدير شؤون الضباط لاتخاذ الاجراءات اللازمة واعطاء القرار بذلك.
ط- قبول الهدايا أو الاكراميات أو منح من اصحاب المصالح أو من ينتسب اليهم سواء اكان ذلك مباشرة بالواسطة أو قبول اية مساعدة مالية أو اقتراض المال أو الوقوع تحت منة إي شخص من الاشخاص الذين لهم اية شركة من الشركات التجارية المرتبطة بعقود أو ذات علاقة مع الدوائر العسكرية التي ينتمي اليها.
ى- الاشتراك في مشترى وبيع اللوازم والمهمات والعقارات والاملاك الحكومية بقصد الربح أو المضاربة.
ك- إن يتولى وكالة خصوصية في امر من الامور التي لها علاقة في واجباته الرسمية.
ل- إن يقبل إي عمل مهما كان خارجاً عن اعماله العسكرية بالنيابة عن أو مع إي فرد من الافراد أو بيت من البيوتات التجارية.
م- قبول تعيينه من قبل اية محكمة كحارس قضائي أو محكم دون موافقة رئيس هيئة الأركان المشتركة أو من ينيبه على انه يجوز للضابط إن يتولى بمكافأة اعمال القوامه والوصاية أو الوكالة عن الغائبين إذا كان المشمول بالقوامة والوصاية أو كان الغائب ممن تربطه صلة قربى أو نسب وكذلك يجوز للضابط إن يتولى بمكافأة النظارة على الوقف إذا كان مستحقا فيه أو كانت النظارة مشروطة له من الواقف أو يتولى الحراسة على الاملاك التي يكون شريكا فيها أو له مصلحة أو مملوكة لمن تربطه به صلة قربى أو النسب وفي جميع هذه الاحوال يجب اخبار رئيس هيئة الأركان المشتركة أو من ينيبه.
ن- أن يؤدي اعمالا للغير بمقابل أو دون مقابل ولو في غير أوقات العمل الرسمية على أنه يجوز لرئيس هيئة الأركان المشتركة بعد موافقة لجنة الضباط المختصة أن يأذن له بذلك.
س- بالرغم مما ورد في إي تشريع اخر يجوز للضابط بموافقة رئيس هيئة الأركان المشتركة الانتساب إلى إي نقابة لغايات الاشتراك في صناديق التقاعد والضمان الاجتماعي وفي إي صندوق اخر مماثل للاستفادة من الحقوق التي تمنح للمشتركين فيها ودفع الرسوم والاشتراكات المقررة للنقابة ولتلك الصناديق , على انه لا يجوز للضباط طيلة مدة خدمته في القوات المسلحة الاشتراك في إي عمل أو نشاط اخر للنقابة باستثناء اوجه النشاط الاكاديمي التي يوافق رئيس هيئة الأركان المشتركة على اشتراكه فيها


المادة (38)
العقوبات التي توقعها المحاكم أو المجالس العسكرية تبينها قوانين الجزاء وقانون العقوبات العسكري.

المادة (39)
كل ضابط يخالف إي حكم من احكام هذا الفصل يحاكم بموجب قانون العقوبات العسكري وأية قوانين أخرى أو انظمة مرعية الاجراء.

الفصل الثامن
التقارير السنوية المكتوبة

المادة (40)
أ- يحتفظ مدير شؤون الضباط بملفين لكل ظابط عند تعيينه أولهما ملف الخدمة وثانيهما الملف السري وتوضع في ملف الخدمة كل الاوراق والبيانات المتعلقة بخدمة الضابط ويودع في الملف السري التقارير المكتومة وسائر المعلومات التي لها صفة سرية.
ب- تدون خلاصة التقارير السنوية المكتومة وغيرها من التقارير والمعلومات في سجلات خدمة الضباط الموجودة لدى دائرة مدير شؤون الضباط.

المادة (41)
تنظم التقارير السنوية المكتومة حسب النموذج المقرر ويدون فيها كفاءات الضباط العسكرية والادارية وسلوكهم ونشاطهم بدقة وتجرد وتوقع من قبل قادة الوحدات والتشكيلات خلال شهر كانون الثاني من كل سنة وترسل إلى دائرة شؤون الضباط في موعد لا يتجاوز اليوم الاول من شهر آذار من كل عام.

المادة (42)
تدقق التقارير السنوية المكتومة من قبل مدير شؤون الضباط ويتأكد من صحة المعلومات الواردة بها.

المادة (43)
يبلغ الضابط الذي يكتب عنه تقرير كفاءة سنوي غير مرضي بمضمون هذا التقرير إذا أقره مدير شؤون الضباط وللضابط تقديم أوجه دفاعه خلال خمسة عشر يوما من تاريخ تبليغه التقرير إلى مدير شؤون الضباط الذي عليه إن يعرضه على لجنة الضباط المختصة بعد مثوله امامها لسماع اقواله والفصل في تظلمه ويكون قرارها في هذا الشأن نهائيا.

المادة (44)
إذا كتب عن الضابط تقرير خاص غير مرض أو ذكر إن الضابط غير أهل لوظيفته الحالية أو لوظيفة أخرى أو للترفيع يعرض مدير شؤون الضباط امره فورا على لجنة الضباط المختصة لتقرر بشأنه ما تراه مناسبا.


الفصل التاسع
الترفيع

المادة (45)
تجرى الترفيعات بين الضباط في الاسلحة والخدمات على ضوء القواعد التالية:-
أ- وجود الشاغر في الموازنة
ب- اكمال الحد الادنى للمدة المقررة لكل رتبه
ج- الاقدمية في السلاح أو الخدمة
د- إن يكون قد اشترك ونجح في الدورات العسكرية الاجبارية المقررة لكل رتبة في السلاح أو الخدمة حيثما امكن ذلك.
هـ- التحقق والتثبت من الكفاءة وفقا للاسس والتعليمات التي يصدرها الفرع المختص ومدير شؤون الضباط بموافقة لجنة الضباط المختصة.
و- اجتياز الفحص الطبي السنوي المقرر.
ز- إن يجتاز ممن هم يرتبه نقيب فما دون فحص الترفيع المقرر ويعفى منه خريجوا كلية الأركان.
ح- إن يجتاز فحص الاختصاص لذلك السلاح أو الخدمة ممن هم برتبة نقيب فما دون.
ط- إن يجري الترفيع رتبة رتبة والى أدنى مربوط الراتب المقرر.
ي- إن يجتاز فحص اللياقة البدنية ويستثنى من هذا الشرط من تجاوز التاسعة والثلاثين من عمره وكذلك من صنف طبيا في الدرجة الرابعة أو الخامسة.
ك- يعفى من فحص ترفيع الضباط من رتبة ملازم إلى رتبة ملازم اول ممن تنطبق عليهم احد الشروط التالية:-
1- اجتياز دورة التعبئة التاسيسة أو ما يعادلها.
2- الجامعيون الذين اشتركوا في دورة الجامعيين.
3- اجتياز دورة الوكلاء التاسيسة المقررة قبل الترفيع إلى رتبة ملازم وينطبق ذلك على من اعفوا من هذه الدورة عندما كانوا وكلاء.
4- الطيارون على إن يجتازو فحص الاختصاص واللياقة.

المادة (46)
مع مراعاة احكام الفقرة (ط) من المادة 45 من هذا القانون لا يجوز ترفيع الضباط المذكورين تاليا إلى الرتبة الاعلى منها قبل مضي المدة الزمنية المحددة لكل منهم والمبينة في أدناه على الأقل:_-
تلميذ عسكري ثلاث سنوات
ملازم ثلاث سنوات
ملازم أول ثلاث سنوات
نقيب اربع سنوات
رائد اربع سنوات
مقدم اربع سنوات
عقيد اربع سنوات
عميد فما فوق 4 سنوات

المادة (47)
أ- يرفع الضباط ممن هم برتبة نقيب فما دون حسب الشروط الواردة في المادتين (45و46) من هذا القانون بناء على توصية القادة المعنيين.
ب- يجري ترفيع الرائد إلى مقدم ضمن الشروط الواردة في المواد السابقة بتنسيب من لجنة الضباط بعد اطلاعها على توصية القادة المعنيين.

المادة (48)
تواصي الوحدات المشار اليها في المادة (45) ترسل لمدير شؤون الضباط

المادة (49)
مع مراعاة الشروط المنصوص عليها في المادة (45) من هذا القانون يتم ترفيع الضباط من رتبة مقدم أو عقيد أو عميد إلى الرتبة الاعلى التي تلي رتبته من قبل لجنة الضباط وذلك باختيار الضابط الاكثر تأهيلا من بين الضباط الذين سبقت التوصية بترفيعهم وأدرجت اسماؤهم في كشف الترشيح

المادة (50)
باستثناء رتبة المشير إذا قضى الضابط من رتبة مقدم فما فوق حتى عشر سنوات في رتبته ولم تتوفر شروط الترفيع الواردة في المادة (45) من هذا القانون يحال على التقاعد بعد ترفيعه إلى الرتبة التي تلي رتبته إذا كان مستوفيا شروط الإحالة والا فتنهى خدماته.

المادة (51)
إذا قضى الضابط من رتبة رائد فما دون حتى أربع سنوات في رتبته بالاضافة إلى المدة المقررة في المادة (46) من هذا القانون ولم تتوفر شروط الترفيع المنصوص عليها في المادة (45) من هذا القانون يحال على التقاعد بعد ترفيعه إلى الرتبة التي تلي رتبته إذا كان مستكملا شروط التقاعد والا فتنهى خدماته.

المادة (52)
يرفع رئيس هيئة الأركان المشتركة تواصي الترفيع المقررة مرتين في السنة وذلك في اليوم الاول من شهر أيار واليوم الأول من شهر تشرين الثاني من كل عام.
يجوز أن ترفع تواصي الترفيع في أوقات أخرى غير ما هو مذكور بالفقرة (أ) من هذه المادة إذا اقتضت الضرورة ذلك.

المادة (53)
يجوز استثناء ترفيع الضباط إلى الرتبة التالية دون التقيد بالاقدمية أو الحد الادنى الزمني المقرر للترفيع إذا قام الضابط بأعمال استثنائية مجيدة في ميدان القتال أو خدمة القوات المسلحة.

المادة (54)
يجوز في حالتي الحرب والتعبئة العامة عدم التقيد بقواعد وشروط الترفيع المنصوص عليها في هذا الفصل وذلك بارادة ملكية سامية.

المادة (55)
يجوز لوزير الدفاع بتنسيب من رئيس هيئة الأركان المشتركة في حالات خاصة منح رتب عسكرية فخرية باراده ملكية سامية للاردنيين المدنيين بموجب نظام خاص دون التقيد بأحكام هذا القانون.

الفصل العاشر

التعيين والنقل والوكالة والانابة والانتداب والاعارة

أولاً - التعيين والنقل

المادة (56)
أ- يعين رئيس هيئة الأركان المشتركة للقوات المسلحة الاردنية بارادة ملكية سامية.
ب- يعين رئيس هيئة الأركان المشتركة عددا من المساعدين حسبما تقتضيه الضرورة لممارسة الصلاحيات والاعمال التي يوكلها اليهم.

المادة (57)
أ- يتم نقل وتعيين الضباط الذين يشغلون مناصب قيادية من مستوى كتيبة وما فوق ومساعديهم والاركان من الدرجة الأولى والثانية بقرار من لجنة الضباط المختصة.
ب- يجري نقل الضباط على اختلاف رتبهم ووظائفهم أو مراكزهم من قبل لجنة الضباط المختصة ولها أن تستأنس برأي قادة الاسلحة والخدمات إذا رأت ذلك على أن تراعى أحكام المادة (58) من القانون.
ج- يجري نقل وتعيين الضباط ضمن الاسلحة والخدمات من قبل قائد السلاح أو الخدمة بموافقة مدير شؤون الضباط باستثناء ما جاء في الفقرتين (أ، ب ) من هذه المادة

المادة (58)
لا يجوز نقل الضباط من سلاح أو خدمة إلى سلاح أو خدمة أخرى إلا عند الضرورة القصوى أو الحالات التي تتطلبها المصلحة العامة .

المادة (59)
يجوز نقل الضابط من القوات المسلحة إلى الوزارات أو المؤسسات الاهلية أو الدوائر الحكومية أو العكس على أن يتم ذلك بموافقة الشخص الخطية والدائرة المعنية وصدور قرار الجهات المختصة بالموافقة على ذلك.

المادة (60)
لا يستلم قيادة تشكيلة إلا من كان كفؤاً مع مراعاة الاختصاص كلما أمكن ذلك

ثانيا - الوكالة والانابة

المادة (61)
أ- عند شغور قيادة إي تشكيل من مستوى كتيبة فأعلى يجوز تعيين إي ضابط من ضباط ذلك التشكيل أو من ضباط القوات المسلحة للقيام بمهام تلك القيادة بالوكالة بتنسيب من القادة المعنيين ومدير شؤون الضباط لمدة لا تقل عن ستة اشهر ، ويتم تثبيته في تلك القيادة بعد انقضائها إذا توافرت فيه شروط الكفاءة الاقدمية ، واذا لم تتوافر فيه تلك الشروط استمر في اشغاله بالوكالة.
ب- لا يجوز تعيين ضابط بالوكالة في إي منصب شاغر اقل من رتبته.

المادة (62)
أ- عند شغور قيادة تشكيل من مستوى كتيبة فاعلى بصورة مؤقتة يجوز تعيين إي ضابط من ضباط ذلك التشكيل للقيام بمهام تلك القيادة بالنيابة عن القائد الاصيل طيلة مدة غيابه , وتتم الانابة في هذه الحالة بقرار من رئيس هيئة الأركان المشتركة بناء على تنسيب من مدير شؤون الضباط ويمارس الضابط المناب اعمال القيادة بالاضافة إلى عمله الاصلي ، ويشترط في ذلك إن لا تكسبه الانابة إي حق في تعيينه كقائد اصيل للتشكيل.
ب- لا يجوز تعيين ضابط بالنيابة لمنصب شاغر اقل من رتبته

ثالثاً - الانتداب

المادة (63)
يجوز انتداب الضابط للقيام مؤقتاً بأي عمل رسمي أو شبه رسمي غير وظيفته الاصلية ضمن الشروط التالية:
أ- يتم انتداب الضابط من رتبة رائد فما فوق ضمن الوحدات في القوات المسلحة الاردنية أو للعمل خارجها بتنسيب من مدير شؤون الضباط وبموافقة رئيس هيئة الأركان المشتركة أو من ينيبه على إن لا تقل درجة الوظيفة التي سينتدب اليها الضابط عن درجة وظيفته الاصلية وان تدفع الجهة التي ينتدب اليها رواتبه وعلاواته طيلة مدة انتدابه.
ب- إن انتداب الضابط للقيام بأعمال وظيفة أخرى غير وظيفته الاصلية لا يفقده حقوقه في الترفيع وقدمه في الرتبة وفق القواعد المقررة كما إن انتدابه للقيام باعمال وظيفة اعلى من وظيفته لا يكسبه حقاً في تلك الوظيفة.
ج- لا يجوز انتداب الضباط من ملازم وملازم اول أو نقيب خارج القوات المسلحة

رابعاً - الاعارة

المادة (64)
أ- تتم اعارة الضابط للعمل لدى جهة داخل المملكة بتنسيب من مدير شؤون الضباط وموافقة رئيس هيئة الأركان المشتركة أو من ينيبه ، وبقرار من مجلس الوزراء بناء على تنسيب رئيس هيئة الأركان المشتركة إذا كانت الاعارة للعمل لدى حكومة أخرى ، على إن تتم الاعارة في الحالتين بموافقة الضابط الخطية.
ب- إذا كانت الاعارة للعمل لدى جهة داخل المملكة فيحدد رئيس هيئة الأركان المشتركة أو من ينيبة شروطها وكيفية تادية عائدات التقاعد عنها ومدتها على إن لا تتجاوز هذه المدة سنتين.
جـ- يجوز لمجلس الوزراء بناء على تنسيب رئيس هيئة الأركان المشتركة وعند الضرورة القصوى
إن يمدد الاعارة للمدة التي يراها مناسبة وله إن يفوض وزير الدفاع بممارسة هذه الصلاحية.
د- لا يتقاضى الضابط المعار إي جزء من راتبه خلال مدة اعارته.
هـ- تكون مدة الاعارة خدمة مقبولة للتقاعد ويجري ترفيع الضابط المعار إذا استحق الترفيع خلالها وفقا لاحكام هذا القانون.

المادة (65)
أ- إذا كانت الاعارة للعمل لدى حكومة أخرى فيعين مجلس الوزراء مدة الاعارة وشروطها وكيفية تأدية عائدات التقاعد عنها.
ب- تضاف مدة الخدمة التي يقضيها الضابط معارا على الوجه المذكور أعلاه إلى مدة خدمته المقبولة للتقاعد كما تحسب هذه المدة أيضا من حيث استحقاقه الزيادة السنوية.
ج- لا يتقاضى الضابط المعار أي جزء من راتبه في أثناء مدة اعارته.


الفصل الحادي عشر
الدورات

أولاً - انتخاب الضباط لدورات الأركان

المادة (66)
أ- يتم انتخاب الضباط لدورات الأركان في الخارج من قبل لجنة الضباط بتنسيب من مساعد رئيس هيئة الأركان للعمليات الحربية.
ب- يتم انتخاب الضباط لدورات الأركان في كلية القيادة و الأركان الملكية الاردنية وفقا لتعليمات هذه الكلية المعمول بها .

المادة (67)
يجب إن تتوفر في المنتخب لكلية الأركان الخارجية الشروط التالية: -
أ- إن يجيد اللغة التي سيجري التدريس بها بصورة تمكنه من استيعاب الدورة.
ب- إن تكون مؤهلاته العلمية والعسكرية جيدة.
ج- إن لا يكون قد تجاوز سنه (35) سنة.
د- إن يجتاز الفحص الذي يقرر لهذه الغاية من الفرع المختص.

ثانياً - دورات التخصيص للضباط

المادة (68)
تشكل لدى القيادة العامة للقوات المسلحة الاردنية لجنة لانتخاب الضباط لدورات التخصص على الوجه التالي :-
أ- مساعد رئيس هيئة الأركان المشتركة للقوة البشرية رئيسا
ب- مدير شؤون الضباط عضوا
ج- مدير التدريب العسكري عضوا
د- مدير شؤون الافراد عضوا
هـ- قائد الوحدة المختصة عضوا يتولى احد الضباط من مديرية التدريب العسكري اعمال السكرتارية للجنة.
ب- تشكل في القيادة العامة للقوات المسلحة لجنة لانتخاب التلاميذ للبعثات الدراسية على الوجه التالي:-
1- مساعد رئيس هيئة الأركان المشتركة للعمليات رئيسا
2- مدير التدريب العسكري عضوا
3- مدير شؤون الضباط عضوا
4- مدير شؤون الافراد عضوا ويتولى احد الضباط من مديرية التدريب العسكري اعمال السكرتارية للجنة.

المادة (69)
لرئيس هيئة الأركان المشتركة أو من ينيبه بناء على تنسيب لجنة انتخاب الضباط إن يقرر ايفاد إي ضابط لدورة تخصص تحتاج اليها القوات المسلحة الاردنية سواء على نفقة الجيش أو على حساب المنح من أي جهة أخرى وفق الاسس التالية:-
أ- ارساله للمدة التي تحتاجها الدورة للتخصص.
ب- إن تكون الوحدة بحاجة فعلية إلى ذلك التخصص.
ج- إن يكون حائزا على المؤهلات المطلوبة للالتحاق في ذلك التخصص.
د- إن يتعهد بأن يخدم في القوات المسلحة اربعة امثال مدة دورة التخصص وان ينظم على نفسه سنداً لدى الكاتب العدل موقعا من كفيل مليء لضمان تنفيذ شروط التعهد.
هـ- على اللجنة إن تقرر الحالات التي يجب إن يؤخذ فيها تعهد على الضابط ويبلغ ذلك لمدير شؤون الضباط.

المادة (70)
للجنة إن تتخذ قراراً بإنهاء بعثة الضابط في احدى الحالات التالية ويكون قرارها قطعيا:-
أ- إذا صدر بحقه حكم بجناية أو جنحه اخلاقيه من إي من المحاكم النظامية أو العسكرية سواء اكان ذلك في البلاد التي يدرس فيها أو في المملكة.
ب- إذا تسبب الضابط بقصد أو غير قصد بالاساءة إلى سمعة المملكة أو القوات المسلحة الاردنية في البلد المرسل اليه.
ج- إذا اتخذ المعهد الذي يدرس فيه قرارا بفصله لاي سبب مشروع.
د- إذا تغيب عن الدراسة أو قام بنشاط سياسي أو انتمى لاحد الاحزاب وثبت ذلك بتقرير من الدوائر ذات العلاقة المختصة.
هـ- إذا دلت النتائج على تقصيره أو رسوبه وكان هذا التقصير أو الرسوب ناتجاً عن اهمال منه وليس لاسباب قاهرة أو صحية مثبته بتقرير طبي موقع من طبيبين على الأقل ومصدق من المراجع الرسمية المختصة.
و- اية اسباب أخرى ترى اللجنة معها إنهاء بعثة الضابط حرصا على مصلحة القوات المسلحة.

المادة (71)
إذا انهيت بعثة الضابط للاسباب الواردة في المادة السابقة تسترد منه النفقات التالية حسب ما تقرره اللجنة ويكون قرارها بتقدير قيمة النفقات المبينه في هذه المادة وغيرها من مواد هذا الفصل ملزما للمبعوث وكفيله على انه يحق لهما الاعتراض على هذا التقرير بالطرق القانونية بالاضافة إلى اية اجراءات جزائية أو تأديبية تتخذ بحقه:-
أ- نفقات دورة التخصص التي صرفت عليه.
ب- اجور السفر من والى المملكة الاردنية الهاشميه.
ج- المصروفات التي صرفت عليه بموجب انظمة الاغتراب والسفر أو إي انظمة أخرى ولا تشمل رواتبه والعلاوات التي تقاضاها اثناء الدورة.

المادة (72)
مع مراعاة احكام المادتين (125و 126) من هذا القانون إذا قبلت استقالة الضابط الذي لم يكن قد اوفى مدة الخدمة التي تعهد بها يتوجب عليه إن يقوم بدفع المبالغ التي تستحق عليه ولمجلس الوزراء حق اعفائه من بعض أو كل هذه المبالغ وذلك على ضوء المدة التي قضاها الضابط في الخدمة على إن تراعى في ذلك المصلحة العامة التي تقتضيها ظروف القوات المسلحة.

المادة (73)
يستمر الضابط اثناء غيابه بدورة التخصص بتقاضي رواتبه كاملة مع علاوة المهنة ولا يتقاضى علاوة الاختصاص أو أية علاوة أخرى ويدفع له كامل غلاء المعيشة للعائلة بالاضافة إلى ما يصرف له من بدل الاغتراب حسب الانظمة الموضوعة.

المادة (74)
يستمر الضابط بتقاضي رواتبه وعلاواته وعلاوة المهنة وعلاوات بدل الاغتراب إذا أوفد بمهمة رسمية تتعلق بعمله أو بزيارة لمنشئآت الدول الأخرى.

المادة (75)
تحسب مدة ايفاد الضابط لدورة التخصص من تاريخ التحاقه بالدورة حتى تخرجه منها.

المادة (76)
جميع العقود التي نظمت قبل العمل بهذا القانون تعتبر نافذة المفعول وفقا للشروط الواردة فيها.

المادة (77)
تصدر قرارات اللجنة بالأكثرية على إن لا يحسب صوت سكرتير اللجنة وتخضع لتصديق رئيس هيئة الأركان المشتركة.

المادة (78)
لا يجوز ايفاد إي ضابط للتخصص قبل انقضاء مدة سنتين على الأقل من تاريخ عودته من دورته السابقة باستثناء من تقرر اللجنة ضرورة اتفاده لمصلحة القوات المسلحة وكذا ضابط سلاح الجو الملكي الاردني الاختصاصيين الذين يحددهم رئيس هيئة الأركان المشتركة بقرار منه.

المادة (79)
إذا اوفد ضابط لدورة تخصص ولم يكن قد اكمل مدة الخدمة التي تعهد بها فتبدأ مدة سريان العقود الجديدة من تاريخ انتهاء مدة العقود الاسبق تاريخا شريطة إن لا يزيد مجموع مدة عقود خدمة المتعهد بها عن خمس وعشرين سنه خدمة فعلية في القوات المسلحة.

المادة (80)
أ- على الملحق العسكري في البلد الذي يوفد اليه الضباط الاشراف العام على دراستهم وعن مدى سيرهم وتقدمهم في دروسهم وسلوكهم ومناهج دراستهم وعن اماكن سكناهم وما يتصل بشؤونهم وتزويد مدير العمليات الحربية ومدير شؤون الضباط بذلك.
ب- في حالة عدم وجود ملحق عسكري يتولى الممثلون السياسيون أو الملحقون الثقافيون الاشراف على هؤلاء الضباط الذين عليهم إن يكونوا دائمي الاتصال بهم وان يحيطونهم علما بكل ما يتعلق بشؤونهم
ج- في حالة عدم وجود ملحق عسكري أو ممثل دبلوماسي في البلد المرسل اليها الضابط يتولى فرع العمليات الحربية الاتصال بالمعهد الذي يدرس فيه الضباط للوقوف على سير تقدمهم وشؤونهم.

المادة (81)
أ- يمنع منعا باتا الضباط الموفدون للدورات إن يشتركوا في إي نوادي أو مجتمعات سياسية أو إن
يقوموا بأي عمل أو خدمة بأجر أو بلا اجر خلال مدة البعثة أو دورة التخصص.
ب- إذا تزوج الضابط اثناء بعثته مراعيا في ذلك احكام المادة (32) (أ) من هذا القانون فلا يصرف له بالاضافة لمخصصاته إلا ما يستحقه عن الزوجة والاولاد من علاوة غلاء المعيشة فقط كما لو كانوا موجودين في المملكة.

المادة (82)
إذا اغفل تنظيم تعهد مع الضابط المبعوث أو إذا اغفل ادراج إي شرط من الشروط الواجب ادراجها في التعهد الذي يرتبط به المبعوث بموجب هذا الفصل لسهو أو خلافه فيعتبر هذا القانون ملزما للمبعوث بتلك الشروط التي لم ينظم بها تعهد أو بالقدر الذي أغفل ادراجه في التعهد.

المادة (83)
إذا لم يرد في هذا الفصل نص خاص على حالات معينة فللجنة إن تتخذ القرار اللازم بشأنها ورفعه لرئيس هيئة الأركان المشتركة أو من ينيبه للموافقة عليه.


الفصل الثاني عشر
الاجازات

المادة (84)
يستحق الضابط اجازة سنوية بموجب المواد التالية من هذا القانون وتحسب الاجازة ابتداء من اول كانون الثاني من كل سنة تلي تاريخ التعيين ويستحق الضابط اجازه نسبيه عن المدة الواقعة بين تاريخ مباشرته العمل بعد تعيينه وابتداء السنة التالية على إن تراعى في الاستحقاق الاجازة متطلبات العمل.

المادة (85)
انواع الاجازة اربعة وهي: -
أ- اجازه سنوية
ب- اجازة عرضيه
ج- اجازة مرضيه
د- اجازة امومه

أولاً - الاجازة السنوية

المادة (86)
يستحق الضابط من رتبة مقدم فما فوق اجازة سنوية مدتها ستة وثلاثون يوما عن كل سنة.

المادة (87)
يستحق الضابط من رتبة رائد فما فوق اجازة سنوية مدتها ثلاثون يوما عن كل سنة.

المادة (88)
يتقاضى الضابط المجاز اجازة سنوية راتبه كاملا مع العلاوات خلال مدة الاجازة وتعتبر تلك الاجازة خدمة فعلية.

المادة (89)
يسمح للضابط في الاحوال الاعتيادية أن يستعمل كامل مدة اجازته السنوية دفعة واحدة غير أنه إذا لم تسمح ظروف وظيفته في حالات استثنائية بمنحه كامل اجازته فيسمح له عندئذ بأن يستعمل جزاً من اجازته فورا وأن يستعمل الجزء الباقي في موعد يكون اكثر ملائمة في المستقبل بعد موافقة الجهة المختصة وتحسب أيام الاعياد والعطل الرسمية ضمن الاجازة إذا وقعت خلالها ولا تحسب إذا جاءت قبل الاجازة أو بعدها.

المادة (90)
لا يجوز جمع الاجازات السنوية لاكثر من سنتين أي آخر سنتين من خدمة الضابط محسوبة بمقتضى المادة (91)
أ- يستحق الضابط الذي يحال على التقاعد مبلغا يعادل مجموع الرواتب والعلاوات عن اجازات سنتين كاملتين ، بالاضافة إلى الحقوق التقاعدية ، واما الضابط الذي تنتهي خدمته لاي سبب اخر فيستحق مبلغا يعادل مجموع الرواتب والعلاوات عن مدة الاجازات التي كان يحق لها الاستفادة منها لو بقي في الخدمة ويؤدي هذا المبلغ للضابط دفعة واحدة عند انفكاكه عن العمل واذا اعيد إلى الخدمة قبل انتهاء مدة الاجازة فيقتطع من رواتبه المبلغ الذي يقابل المدة المتبقية من الاجازة .
ب- يعطى الضابط الذي تنتهي خدمته بالتقاعد مكافأة تعادل راتب شهرين مع العلاوات - ومكافاة تعادل رواتب ستة اشهر على اساس الراتب الاساسي الشهري الاخير -كما تعطى هذه المكافأة لورثة الضابط الذي يتوفى اثناء وجوده بالخدمة وتدفع هذه المكافاة لمرة واحدة مهما تعددت حالات استخدامه واحالته على التقاعد.
ج- إذا أحيل أي ضابط على التقاعد أثناء وجوده على رأس عمله خارج المملكة فتعطى المكافأة المنصوص عليها في الفقرة (ب) من هذه المادة كما لو كان موجودا في المملكة.

المادة 91 مكررة:-
ا- يعطى الضابط الذي تنتهي خدمته في القوات المسلحة الاردنية مكافأة تعادل جزءا من اثني عشر جزءا من راتبه الشهري الاخير مع كافة العلاوات عن كل شهر من اشهر خدمته في القوات المسلحة الاردنية على إن لا تزيد المكافاة بمجموعها على والف وخمسائة دينار .
ب- يشترط لدفع هذه المكافأة إن يمضي الضابط ثلاث سنوات متواصلة أو اكثر في خدمة القوات المسلحة ولم يخصص له راتب تقاعدي عن هذه المدة استنادا لقانون التقاعد العسكري رقم 33 لسنة 1959 وما طرأ عليه من تعديلات أو أي قانون آخر يحل محله.
ج- تعطى هذه المكافأة لورثة المتوفي وفق نص الفقرة (أ) من هذه المادة وبغض النظر عن مدة خدمته بشرط إن لا يخصص لورثته راتب تقاعدي عن مدة خدمته في القوات المسلحة .
د- تعطى هذه المكافأة لكل من اصيب بعلة وخصص له راتب اعتلال دون إن يخصص له راتب تقاعدي .
هـ- يحرم الضابط من المكافأة المنصوص عنها بهذه المادة:-
1- إذا فر من الخدمة العسكرية .
2- إذا ثبت عليه بحكم قضائي قطعي من محكمة اردنية مختصة انه ارتكب جريمة الخيانة العظمى أو قام بأعمال التجسس لحساب دولة اجنبية أو اية جريمة جنائية أخرى مخلة بأمن الدولة الخارجي أو الداخلي.
3- إذا حكم عليه بحكم قضائي قطعي من محكمة اردنية مختصة بالحبس لجريمة سرقة أو اختلاس أموال الدولة أو أموال المؤسسات التابعة للقوات المسلحة أو لجريمة التزوير في الاوراق الرسمية وتم طرده من الخدمة لارتكابه مثل هذه الجرائم .
4- إذا استحق أية مكافأة وفقا لنظام استخدام الاطباء والصيادلة في القوات المسلحة .
و- لا تحسب علاوات بدل الاغتراب وكافة العلاوات التي تدفع للضابط عن خدمته خارج المملكة لغايات اعطاء المكافأة المنصوص عنها في هذه المادة .

المادة (92)
أ- الضابط من رتبة مقدم فما فوق يعطون الاجازات بموافقة رئيس هيئة الأركان المشتركة أو من ينيبه.
ب- الضباط من رتبة رائد فما دون يعطون الاجازة من قبل قادة التشكيلات والاسلحة والخدمات إذا كان استعمالها داخل المملكة مع اعلام دائرة شؤون الضباط بذلك واذا كانت ستستعمل خارج المملكة فتعطى بموافقة رئيس هيئه الأركان المشتركة أو من ينيبه.

المادة (93)
أذا أراد الضابط أن يقضي اجازته في بلاد غير البلاد المجاورة للمملكة الاردنية مباشرة فيجوز منحه من قبل رئيس هيئة الأركان المشتركة أو من ينيبه مدة أخرى لاتزيد على نصف مدة الاجازة السنوية التي يستحقها لغاية تاريخ تقديم طلب الاجازة ولرئيس هيئة الأركان المشتركة تمديد مدة هذه المنحة بتعليمات يصدرها وتعني البلاد المجاورة للمملكة:-
لبنان - سوريا - العراق - المملكة العربية السعودية - جمهورية مصر المتحدة.

ثانياً - الاجازات العرضية

المادة (94)
أ- يجوز منح الضابط في حالة عدم استحقاقه للاجازة السنوية اجازات عرضية براتب كامل مع العلاوات لا تتجاوز مدتها 14 يوما في للسنة ويشترط في ذلك موافقة رئيس هيئة الأركان المشتركة أو من ينيبه.
ب- بالاضافة إلى الاجازات السنوية يمنح الضابط اجازة لمدة أسبوع في حالة زواجه للمرة الأولى أو زواجه للمرة الثانية بعد وفاة زوجته الأولى ويتقاضى راتبه كاملا مع العلاوات خلال مدة هذه الاجازة.
ج- لرئيس هيئة الأركان المشتركة أو من ينيبه أن يمنح الضابط الذي يريد السفر إلى الحجاز لاداء فريضة الحج اجازة مدتها شهر واحد براتب كامل مع العلاوات بالاضافة إلى الاجازة السنوية التي يستحقها وتمنح هذه الاجازة مرة واحدة طيلة مدة خدمته.

المادة (95)
يجوز في الاحوال التي يكون الضابط قد استنفذ فيها جميع الاجازات السنوية والعرضية منحه في أحوال خاصة اجازة بدون راتب مدة أقصاها ثلاثة أشهر وتحسب هذه الاجازة في خدمته الفعلية.

ثالثاً - الاجازات المرضية

المادة (96)
أ- تعطى للضابط عن كل سنة اجازات مرضية براتب كامل مع العلاوات يعادل مجموعها نصف الاجازة السنوية التي ستحقها دون أن تحسب هذه الاجازات المرضية من الاجازة السنوية المستحقة له اما إذا زاد مجموع مدد الاجازات المرضية التي اعطيت للضابط في اثناء السنة عن نصف مدة الاجازة السنوية المستحقة له فتحسب المدة الزائدة عن النصف من الاجازة السنوية المتبقيه له.
ب- مع مراعاة أحكام المواد التالية إذا أصيب الضابط بمرض يستدعي اعطاءه اجازة مرضية مستمرة تزيد عن نصف اجازته السنوية فلا تحسم الزيادة في هذه الاجازة المرضية من اجازته السنوية.
ج- إذا كان الضابط قد استعمل جميع اجازاته السنوية المستحقة له وأعطي بعدئذ اجازة مرضية فلا تحسب هذه الاجازة أو أي جزء منها من أية اجازة سنوية قد تستحق للضابط في السنة التي تعقب تاريخ اعطائه الاجازة المرضية.

المادة (97)
أ- تعطى الاجازة المرضية لمدة لا تزيد عن أسبوع من قبل قادة الوحدات بناء على توصية الطبيب.
ب- تعطى الاجازة المرضية لمدة لا تزيد على أربعة عشر يوما من قبل قادة المستشفيات العسكرية.
ج- تعطى الاجازة المرضية لمدة أكثر من اربعة عشر يوما من قبل مدير الخدمات الطبية الملكية بتوصية من اللجنة الطبية المختصة على أن لا تتجاوز مدة الاجازة ثلاثة أشهر.
د- إذا كانت الاجازة أكثر من ثلاثة أشهر فتوصي بها اللجنة الطبية المختصة وتعطى من قبل مدير شؤون الضباط

المادة (98)
إذا لم يشف الضابط من مرضه خلال شهر واحد من تاريخ انقطاعه عن العمل واعطائه الاجازة المرضية فتمدد اجازته للمدة التي تراها اللجنة الطبية المختصة ضرورية.

المادة (99)
يتقاضى الضابط المجاز بسبب المرض راتبه كاملا مع العلاوات عن الستة شهور الأولى ونصف راتبه مع نصف العلاوات عن الثلاثة أشهر التي تليها ويعتبر بدء مدة الاجازة المرضية من التاريخ الذي ينقطع فيه الضابط عن العمل.

المادة (100)
إذا لم يشف الضابط المريض من مرضه بعد انتهاء التسعة أشهر المار ذكرها في المادة السابقة يعاين مرة أخرى من قبل اللجنة الطبية المختصة فاذا وجدت أن مرضه غير قابل للشفاء توصي بأنهاء خدمته واذا وجدت أن مرضه قابل للشفاء فيجوز بتنسيب من رئيس هيئة الأركان المشتركة أو من ينيبه وموافقة مجلس الوزراء تمديد اجازته المرضية لمدة نهائية بنصف الراتب مع نصف العلاوات على أن لا يتجاوز هذا التمديد تسعة أشهر.

المادة (101)
إذا أصيب الضابط بعاهة تمنعه من اداء واجباته بسبب احد الامراض التي تحتاج معالجتها إلى مدة تزيد عن المدة المقررة في المادتين السابقتين (99و100) فيجب احالته على اللجنة الطبية المختصة لتتخذ بشأنه القرار المناسب.

المادة (102)
يعتبر بدء الاجازة المرضية من التاريخ الذي ينقطع فيه الضابط عن العمل ولا يجوز السماح له بالعودة لعمله ما لم يحصل على قرار من اللجنة الطبية المختصة بأنه شفي تماما من مرضه وأنه قادر على القيام بواجبات وظيفته.

المادة (101)
الطبية المختصة لتتخذ بشأنه القرار المناسب.

المادة (102)
يعتبر بدء الاجازة المرضية من التاريخ الذي ينقطع فيه الضابط عن العمل ولا يجوز السماح له بالعودة لعمله ما لم يحصل إذا أصيب الضابط بعاهة تمنعه من اداء واجباته بسبب احد الامراض التي تحتاج معالجتها إلى مدة تزيد عن المدة المقررة في المادتين السابقتين (99و100) فيجب احالته على اللجنة على قرار من اللجنة الطبية المختصة بأنه شفي تماما من مرضه وأنه قادر على القيام بواجبات على قرار من اللجنة الطبية المختصة بأنه شفي تماما من مرضه وأنه قادر على القيام بواجبات وظيفته.

المادة (103)
إذا أصيب الضابط بمرض وهو خارج المملكة في مهمة رسمية أو كان غائبا عن عمله بصورة قانونية فانه يستحق اجازة مرضية لمدة لا تتجاوز (14) يوما بناء على تقرير طبي من طبيب واحد وعلى الضابط أن يعلم الملحق العسكري (إذا وجد) والا فيرسل برقية إلى مدير شؤون الضباط يعلمه بمرضه بأسرع وقت وأن يرسل في أول بريد التقارير الطبية التي أحتصل عليها.

المادة (104)
إذا زادت مدة مرض الضابط وهو خارج المملكة على (14) يوما فعليه أن يحصل على تقرير طبي موقع عليه من طبيبين أحدهما طبيب حكومة حيثما أمكن ذلك ومصدق من قنصل أردني (إن وجد) وعلى الضابط أن يعلم مدير شؤون الضباط برقيا بمرضه وأن يرسل التقارير الطبية اللازمة اليه بالسرعة الممكنة.

المادة (105)
إذا اصيب الضابط بمرض أو بعلة أخرى أو بحادث أثناء قيامه بواجباته دون اهمال أو خطأ منه ، أو بسبب يمكن عزوه إلى طبيعة وظيفته أو عمله وتأيد ذلك من قبل مدير شؤون الضباط بالاستناد إلى التحقيقات أو أية اوراق أخرى ثبوتية منح اجازة مرضية حسب الاصول مع راتب كامل مع العلاوات طيلة المدة اللازمة لشفائه إلى أن تقرر اللجنة الطبية المختصة عدم قابلية اصابته للشفاء نهائياً وعندها توصي بأنهاء خدماته.

المادة (106)
يقطع راتب الضابط مع العلاوات طيلة مدة غيابه عن العمل لمرض ناشيء عن خطئه ويعتبر الضابط مخطئاً عن اهماله أو سوء تصرفه أو قيامه بأعمال لا تليق بشرف وظيفته كالسكر والمقامرة وتعاطي المخدرات وما شابه من سوء السلوك.

المادة (107)
يقصد بالعلاوات المذكورة في مواد هذا الفصل جميع العلاوات ما عدا علاوة غلاء المعيشة التي يجب أن تدفع كاملة في جميع الأحوال.

رابعاً - اجازة الامومة

المادة (108)
تستحق الضابطه الحامل اجازة امومه تبدأ من انقطاعها عن العمل من أجل الولادة لمدة لا تزيد عن تسعين يوماً براتب كامل مع العلاوات بناء على تقرير طبي مصدق من اللجنة الطبية المختصة ولا تشكل تلك الاجازة جزء من الاجازات المرضية اما إذا تعذر عليها استئناف اعمالها بعد انتهاء اجازة الامومه لسبب مرضي فيجوز منحها اجازة مرضية وفقا لاحكام الاجازات المرضية.

خامساً - احكام متفرقة في الاجازات

المادة (109)
يجب أن تكون طلبات الاجازة بجميع أنواعها والاجوبة عليها خطية.

المادة (110)
تبدأ الاجازة من يوم انفكاك الضابط عن العمل وتنتهي بنهاية اليوم السابق لعودته لعمله.

المادة (111)
يجب أن لا يترك الضابط عمله قبل أن يستلم اشعارا خطيا بالموافقة على اجازته غير أنه في الحالات الاضطرارية يجوز ابلاغ رئيس هيئة الأركان المشتركة أو من ينيبه أو قائد التشكيلة إلى الضابط شفهيا قبل كتابة الاشعار الخطي.

المادة (112)
يبين الضابط في طلب الاجازة التاريخ الذي يرغب أن تبدأ اجازته فيه والمكان الذي يود أن يقضي فيه اجازته والعنوان الذي يمكن مراسلته بواسطته أثناء الاجازة واليوم الذي يعود فيه إلى العمل.

المادة (113)
تحدد المراجع المختصة بدء مدة كل اجازه توافق عليها ولا يجوز تقصيرها أو تأجيلها أو الغاؤها أو قطعها بعد الموافقة عليها و ابلاغها للضابط إلا لاسباب تقتضيها حالة العمل التي تقررها الجهة المختصة.

المادة (114)
يجوز للضابط المجاز إن ينيب من يشاء لقبض رواتبه وعلاواته التي يستحقها اثناء وجوده في الاجازة بكتاب خطي يصدق من قبل قائد التشكيلة التابع اليها أو قائد وحدته.

المادة (115)
أ- لا يستحق إي ضابط راتب وعلاوات بما فيها علاوة غلاء معيشة العائله عن المدة التي يتغيب فيها عن العمل بدون اذن أو اجازة ، بالاضافة إلى إي عقاب اخر يوقع عليه بسبب هذا التغيب.
ب- تعتبر مدة التغيب يوما كاملا إذا استغرقت ست ساعات متوالية أو اكثر.

المادة (116)
كل ضابط يتغيب بدون اذن أو اجازه عن مركز عمله لمدة تزيد عن (21) يوما يرمج من الخدمة من تاريخ تغيبه ويعتبر فارا من الخدمة ويلاحق حسب الاصول.


الفصل الثالث عشر
الاوسمة

المادة (117)
تمنح الاوسمة للضباط من قبل حضرة صاحب الجلاله الملك المعظم بتنسيب من وزير الدفاع بناء على توصية من رئيس هيئة الأركان المشتركة للضباط تقديرا للخدمات البارزه أو الممتازه أو أعمال بطولية يؤدونها.

المادة (118)
أ- ترفع الوحدات تواصي منح الاوسمه على النماذج الخاصة بها إلى مدير شؤون الضباط على أن لا تتأخر عن نهاية شهر آذار من كل عام.
ب- يجوز في حالات خاصة رفع تواصي الاوسمه في غير الاوقات المعينة اعلاه إذا اقتضت الضرورة ذلك.

المادة (119)
يقوم مدير شؤون الضباط بتنسيق هذه الطلبات وتقديم توصياته إلى رئيس هيئة الأركان المشتركة.

المادة (120)
شروط منح وترتيب الاوسمه وحملها تصدر بنظام خاص.


الفصل الرابع عشر
الملحقون العسكريون

المادة (121)
يتم تعيين الملحقين العسكريين والمساعدين بتوصية من مدير شؤون الضباط إلى لجنة الضباط

المادة (122)
يجب أن تتوفر في الملحق العسكري ومساعده الشروط التالية:-
أ- إن لا تقل الرتبة عن مقدم بالنسبة للملحق العسكري ودون هذه الرتبة للمساعدين.
ب- أن يجيد احدى اللغات الاجنبية بالاضافة إلى اجادته لغته.
ج- أن تكون له خدمة طويلة وخبره عسكرية في مختلف وحدات القوات المسلحة.

المادة (123)
أ- تكون مدة التعيين سنتين قابلة للتجديد مدة سنه واحده فقط.
ب- اثناء مدة انتدابه لهذا العمل يبقى على ملاك ومرتبات سلاحه أو خدمته.


الفصل الخامس عشر

إنهاء خدمة الضباط

المادة (124)
تعتبر خدمة الضابط منتهية لاحد الاسباب التالية:-
أ- الاستقالة.
ب- الإحالة على التقاعد.
ج- الاستغناء عن الخدمة.
د- الطرد.
هـ- عدم اللياقة الصحية.
و- فقدان الجنسية الاردنية.

أولاً - الاستقالة

المادة (125)
تطبق أحكام قانون استقالة الضباط رقم (63) لسنة 1953 أو إي قانون آخر يقوم مقامه.
أ- يجب على الضابط الذي يقدم استقالته أن يستمر في اداء واجباته إلى أن يستلم اشعارا خطيا بقبولها
ب- عدم استلام الضابط اشعارا خطيا بقبول استقالته لا يعطيه الحق بترك عمله.

المادة (126)
لا تقبل استقالة الضابط إذا قدمت بحقه شكوى أو كان محالا بسبب الشكوى إلى مجلس عسكري إلا بعد انتهاء الاجراءات المتخذه بحقه.

ثانياً - الإحالة على التقاعد

المادة (127)
يقوم مدير شؤون الضباط بتقديم تواصي احالة الضباط على التقاعد إلى لجنة الضباط المختصة في الحالات التالية:-
أ- إذا كان الضابط قد أكمل الحد الادنى للمدة المقبولة للتقاعد بموجب قانون التقاعد العسكري.
ب- عند تحقق عدم كفاءة وأهلية أي ضابط للخدمة.
ج- عند عجز الضابط عن القيام بواجبات وظيفته.
د- بلوغه السن المقرره حسب قانون التقاعد العسكري.
هـ-صدور حكم قطعي من المحاكم أو المجالس العسكرية ذات الاختصاص.

ثالثاً - الاستغناء عن الخدمة والطرد


المادة (128)
يقوم مدير شؤون الضباط بتقديم تواصي الاستغناء عن خدمة الضباط إذا كانت المدة مقبولة للتقاعد أقل من الحد الادنى المبين في قانون التقاعد العسكري إلى لجنة الضباط المختصة وذلك في الحالات التالية:-
أ- عدم كفاءة الضابط للقيام بواجباته.
ب- سوء السلوك أو سوء التصرف.
ج- ورود تقارير مكتومه سنوية بحقه تفيد بعدم لياقته بعد التأكد منها بمقتضى الفصل الثامن من هذا القانون.
د- الحبس أو السجن من قبل المحاكم أو المجالس العسكرية ذات الاختصاص.

رابعاً - عدم اللياقة الصحية

المادة (129)
في حالة عجز الضابط عن القيام بالاعمال الموكولة اليه وكان ذلك العجز ناتجا عن أسباب صحية مؤيده بتقرير من اللجان الطبية المختصة تنهى خدماته.

خامساً - فقدان الجنسية الاردنية

المادة (130)
تعتبر خدمة الضابط منتهية في حال فقدانه الجنسية الاردنية.

الفصل السادس عشر
الاعادة للخدمة

المادة (131)
عند اعادة أي ضابط من خارج الخدمة إلى الخدمة الدائمة في القوات المسلحة تعتبر أقدميته كما يلي:-
أ- إذا كان الضابط قد استقال بناء على طلبه فيعاد إلى رتبته وراتبه السابقين باستثناء الاطباء الذين يحصلون على مؤهلات علمية في مجالات التخصص ضمن مهنتهم حيث تعطى لهم الرتب التى يستحقونها طبقا لنظام استخدام وعلاوات الاطباء والصيادلة رقم 54 لسنة 1970 أو إي تشريع يحل محله حسب مؤهلاتهم التى يحملونها على إن تعتبر اقدمية الضابط من تاريخ اعادته للخدمة.
ب- إذا كان الضابط قد أحيل على التقاعد بناء على طلبه بعد اكتسابه حق التقاعد يعاد بنفس الشروط المبينه بالفقرة (أ) من هذه المادة.
ج- إذا كان الضابط قد أخرج من الخدمة بدون طلب منه ثم أعيد اليها فانه يعود بأقدمية ورتبة زملائه المماثلين له حين اخراجه من الخدمة شريطة إن لا تزيد مدة انفصاله عن الخدمة عن سنتين واذا زادت عن ذلك فانه يعود برتبته وراتبه السابقين على أنه تعتبر أقدميته من تاريخ اعادته للخدمة.

المادة (132)
إذا نقل ضابط إلى احدى المصالح المدنية أو أحيل على التقاعد فلا يعاد للخدمة لدى القوات المسلحة إذا مضى ثلاث سنوات على خروجه من الخدمة.



الفصل السابع عشر

النيابة العامة العسكرية

المادة (133)
أ- يتولى النيابة العامة العسكرية للقوات المسلحة الاردنية المستشار الحقوقي ومساعدوه والمدعون العامون وهيئات التحقيق فيها.
ب- يعين رئيس هيئة الأركان المشتركة أو من ينيبه أعضاء النيابة العامة العسكرية المار ذكرهم.
ج- ينسب رئيس هيئة الأركان المشتركة أو من ينيبه أحد المدعين العامين المجازين في الحقوق للمرافعة في قضايا الخزينة المتعلقه بالقوات المسلحة أمام المحاكم النظامية وفقا لقانون دعاوى الحكومة وتعديلاته.
د- تقوم النيابة العامة العسكرية للقوات المسلحة الاردنية باقامة دعوى الحق العام ومباشرتها على ضباط وأفراد القوات المسلحة الاردنية.
هـ- تعتبر خدمة المستشار الحقوقي ومساعديه وقضاة المجالس العسكرية وقضاة محكمة أمن الدوله والمدعون العامون المنتدبين للمرافعة امام المحاكم النظامية في قضايا الخزينة والمدعون العامون أمام محكمة امن الدوله والمجالس العسكرية إذا كانوا مجازين في الحقوق من معهد حقوقي معترف به خدمة قضائية لغايات قانون استقلال القضاء وقانون نقابة المحامين النظاميين.


الفصل الثامن عشر

أحكام متفرقة

المادة (134)
أ- لمجلس الوزراء بتنسيب من وزير الدفاع إن يصدر الانظمة اللازمة لتنفيذ احكام هذه القانون ، وتحقيق الغايات في توفير اقصى الامكانيات الضرورية لرفع كفاءة ضباط وافراد القوات المسلحة وايجاد الظروف والعوامل والحوافز التي تساعد على تكريس قدراتهم ورفع معنوياتهم في خدمة القوات المسلحة ، بما في ذلك:


1- انشاء وادارة المدارس والمعاهد لتعليم ابناء العاملين في القوات المسلحة وتعيين الهيئات التدريسية لها.
2- انشاء وانارة المؤسسات التعليمية الخاصة بالمهن الطبية وغيرها من المهن لمنفعة القوات المسلحة وتعيين الهيئات التدريسية لها.
3- انشاء وادارة صناديق الادخار والاسكان والضمان بمختلف انواعه لمنفعة العاملين في القوات المسلحة وتحديد شروط الاشتراك فيها والانتفاع منها.
ب- بالرغم مما ورد أو سيرد في اى تشريع آخر تكون المدارس والمعاهد التعليمية والصناديق التي يتم انشاؤها بمقتضى احكام هذه المادة معفاة من جميع الضرائب والرسوم والرخص والتكاليف الأخرى من إي نوع كان سواء كانت مباشرة أو غير مباشرة وعائدة للخزينة العامة أو الدوائر الرسمية أو البلديات أو المؤسسات الحكومية الأخرى بما في ذلك رسوم الجمارك والاستيراد وكافة معاملاتها ، وينطبق هذا الاعفاء ايضا على معاملات التجزئة والافراز والقروض التي تمنحها أو تعقدها مع الغير ويشمل ذلك رسوم الطوابع المستحقة على العقود والمستندات الناشئة عنها ومعاملات التأمين وعقد التأمين وفكه وتحويله وتنفيذه وغير ذلك.
جـ - تعتبر الانظمة الخاصة بالمدارس والمعاهد والمؤسسات التعليمية المهنية الأخرى وصناديق الادخار والاسكان الخاصة أو المتعلقة بالقوات المسلحة والتي صدرت قبل نفاذ هذا القانون وكأنها صدرت بموجبه وتنطبق عليها احكام هذه المادة ، وتبقى سارية المفعول إلى إن تعدل أو تستبدل بغيرها استنادا إلى احكام هذا القانون.

المادة (135)
أ- للضابط أو المستخدم الذي صدر امر بتوقيفه في السجن أو في مكان التوقيف في اية وحدة عسكرية الحق في إن يتقاضى (نصف) راتبه مع نصف العلاوات وكامل علاوة غلاء المعيشة التى يستحقها طيلة مدة توقيفه إلى إن يصدر قرار نهائي بشأن قضيته واذا لم تسفر الاجراءات المتخذة بحقه عن فرض عقوبة الحبس أو الطرد فيحق له إن يتقاضى كامل راتبه مع كامل العلاوات اعتبارا من تاريخ توقيفه.
ب- اما إذا كانت التهمة الموقوف بسببها التزوير أو السرقة أو الاختلاس أو سوء الائتمان أو الرشوة أو الخيانة أو اعمال التجسس أو اية جريمة أخرى مخلة بامن الدولة الداخلي أو الخارجي سواء اكانت التهمة اصلية ام بالاشتراك فله الحق في إن يتقاضى (خمس ) راتبه و ( خمس ) علاواته مع كامل علاوة غلاء معيشة العائلة إلى إن يصدر قرار نهائي بشأن قضيته واذا لم تسفر الاجراءات المتخذة بحقه عن فرض عقوبة الحبس أو الطرد فيحق له إن يتقاضى كامل راتبه مع كامل العلاوات اعتبارا من تاريخ توقيفه.

المادة (136)
ينقطع راتب من حكم عليه بالطرد من الخدمة ابتداء من التاريخ الذي يصبح فيه الحكم نهائيا واذا كان الضابط أو المستخدم المحكوم قد سبق إن اوقف في السجن أو في مكان التوقيف في الوحدة في هذه الحالة ينقطع راتبه وعلاواته من تاريخ توقيفه إلا انه لا يطلب منه إن يرد إي جزء من الرواتب أو العلاوات التى تقاضاها خلال مدة توقيفه بموجب المادة (135) من القانون الاصلي.

المادة (137)
يمنع من مغادرة المملكة لاي سبب كان كل ضابط أو مستخدم اسندت اليه اية تهمة بموجب القوانين والانظمة المعمول بها ما لم يبت بقضيته أو بموجب تصريح من رئيس هيئة الأركان المشتركة أو من ينيبه حسب ما يراه مناسبا.

المادة (138)
أ- يلغى كل ما يتعارض من نصوص قانون القوات المسلحة رقم 11 لسنة 1964 مع احكام هذا القانون على أن يستمر العمل بغيرالمتعارض منه أو فيما يتعلق بذوي الرتب الذين هم من دون رتبة الضابط إلى أن يصدر تشريع خاص بذلك.
ب- إي تشريع اردني أو فلسطيني إلى المدى الذي تتعارض فيه أحكامه مع أحكام هذا القانون.
ج- تبقى الانظمة والتعليمات السابقة الصادرة بمقتضى قانون الجيش العربي لسنة 1927 وتعديلاته وقانون القوات المسلحة رقم (11) لسنة 1964 المعمول بها عند نفاذ هذا القانون والتي لا تتعارض وأحكامه سارية المفعول إلى أن تعدل أو تستبدل بغيرها بموجب هذا القانون.

المادة (139)
رئيس الوزراء ووزير الدفاع مكلفان بتنفيذ أحكام هذا القانون.



*

----------

